# Red triangle



## Keith Bradford

Just a tiny comment:  The red triangle has evolved into "report"  (shame!) but on the page explaining what moderators do, it's still referred to as a red triangle.  Needs updating - or the triangle needs reintroducing...


----------



## mkellogg

Thanks, Keith.  I had changed a number of those but missed that one.


----------



## Gemmenita

Hola Mike:

Encuentro este hilo un buen lugar para reportar pequeños triángulos escondidos aquí y allá en el foro, como estos - en la página de las reglas escritas _en español_:

En regla 8:





y en regla 12:





Saludos.


----------



## mkellogg

Thanks. I thought we got that fixed, but apparently not.


----------



## JeSuisSnob

Thank you very much, Keith, Gemmenita, and @chamyto (for your report).



mkellogg said:


> Thanks. I thought we got that fixed, but apparently not.


We have updated those two rules in Sólo Español.


----------



## chamyto

JeSuisSnob said:


> Thank you very much, Keith, Gemmenita, and @chamyto (for your report).
> 
> We have updated those two rules in Sólo Español.



my pleasure.


----------



## Gemmenita

First, you're most welcome Mike and JeSuisSnob!
and then:


JeSuisSnob said:


> We have updated those two rules in Sólo Español.



Hola JeSuisSnob:

I am happy that my report here has been helpful for our lovely Forum Sólo Español.

But I think that something interesting (un quiproquo) has happened here , since my reported triangles are still there!

So, I clarify:

I meant _the main page_ of Forum Rules which opens when we click on the option at the top of each page here:

And then when we change the language of Forum into Spanish via the option at the bottom of each page here:

the language of 'Rules page' becomes Spanish, and then _in this Spanish page_ there are still two little Red Triangles hidden!
(whose images I have inserted in #3 of this Thread.)

Saludos especiales to you and to Mike


----------



## JeSuisSnob

Thank you again, Gemmenita.

I can't make those changes. @mkellogg, would you change those triangles?

This is the link (is the version of the rules in Spanish): Terms of Service and Rules | WordReference Forums


----------



## mkellogg

JeSuisSnob said:


> I can't make those changes. @mkellogg, would you change those triangles?





mkellogg said:


> I thought we got that fixed, but apparently not.


I see that I wasn't very specific.  I will fix it.


----------



## JeSuisSnob

Thank you!


----------



## Gemmenita

JeSuisSnob said:


> Thank you again, Gemmenita.



You're welcome. El placer es mio.


----------

